# More "endanged" snapper caught



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Fished Destin with Mark M yesterday. Launched early and caught live bait. The bite was slow but we each got a keeper. Mine was a big one at 29.5 inches. My first snapper off a kayak!

Haven't fished with Mark in a good while. It was great to get out on the water. This was my first offshore trip this year. 

Forgot my camera. A boat angler, Lou, was nice enough to take and email a pic. Also, gave me some ice....which I also forgot.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Stud!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Not too bad for your 1st yak snapper, Doc. Ha ha!!! You would have beaten my Kayak Wars records if Bryan had not beaten you to it the day before. If someone asks on here for more details on the location of your catch we will just sign a petition to get them removed from PFF.


----------



## Chumbucket (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice fish, I think I heard you on the VHF talking a about catching a door haha. I didn't hear the results what did it end up being?


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I believe I saw you guys out there yesterday. I was in the green pelican yak. I trolled around for a bit but all I got was a bonito. Did you go farther off shore to catch the snapper or did you get it in the area where the bait was?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice snapper!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome catch.


----------



## Bevo (Jun 5, 2011)

This is what I cant wait to do when I get my rig and then set it up.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Caught the snapper in close around the bait. 

I hung a piece of structure. Was able to pull it up with my new Talica 12 and heavy line set up for the recent mothership trip. At first I thought I had hooked Moby Dick!

Not sure if Lou is on PFF, but if you are buddy, thanks again!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

nice catch. How close to shore are the public reefs out in Destin? I normally fish out of Ft. Pickens and I have to paddle about 2 miles out to get to a good spot. Not asking to steal a spot :innocent: Just a general idea of how the paddle is.


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice fish Doc! Did he hit on live or dead bait? Were they cigs or Threadfin?

jasonh1903 some of the reefs around Destin are within a mile or so from the beach. Here's a link to the public spots. I dont fish there much so Im not sure which ones are better than others.

http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_reefs_loran.html

Bryan


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

The ones of FWB get much less pressure.

GREAT snapper man! There are a number of spots off P'cole now that are yak'able. If Santa Rosa County had it's [email protected] together the Old Navarre pier would be off Navarre... but it plays little brother to Okalossa and Escamabia ... 

Gotta get out snappa fishing and quit this DC tdy!

:notworthy: On a stud!
Stressless


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Caught on live bait. Blue green... threadfins? I guess I could use a lesson in live bait ID. Anyone game?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Doc, stout snapper! Good job!



Farmer said:


> Caught on live bait. Blue green... threadfins? I guess I could use a lesson in live bait ID. Anyone game?


Was the last ray on the dorsal (top) fin elongated like this?









If so, then you're correct it was a threadfin.

This site's got pics of all the common 'bait' in our area:
http://floridasportfishing.com/magazine/baitfish/

Alex


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

No, not threadfins. Maybe it was speedos? Looked like a mackeral with blue and green vertical stripes. Guess I need to take pics of my bait too!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Farmer said:


> No, not threadfins. Maybe it was speedos? Looked like a mackeral with blue and green vertical stripes. Guess I need to take pics of my bait too!


Speedo's, AKA Northern Mackerel, AKA Boston Mackerel:









Those are some gorgeous baits! I almost want to take a bite out of one myself when I catch it on the sabiki!

Alex


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats! That is deff a stud!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

FYI, those speedos make good live or fresh dead bait but they are nasty if you try and freeze them...


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice Doc! Gotta put that on my to do list..


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

The live bait was definetely a speedo... AKA northern mackeral.

Kyle, I could always use some company...the Warden won't let me go offshore by myself... truth be known I rather go with a buddy. With you coming from Ft Morgan we wouldn't have to make the long trek to Destin.


----------

